# How to make both cores work?



## Kajux (Dec 27, 2009)

I currently have an
Intel Core 2 Duo CPU @E7200 2.53GHz 2.53GHz

When i use the program "Everest" to see how much cpu my computers using I only see one core (the second one listed) operating at a %. The first one remains at 0.

Task Manager will show under resource monitor's CPU tab a "CPU 0" and CPU 1", They seem to differ a little.

Is this normal? How do i activate the second core to use both?

------------------
*
Odd now they do show up.... I dont get it...*


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

The OS will only use as much of each core as it needs.


----------

